# Rock music



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

Are you into rock music? I love it. Sometimes it has an effect on me like drugs something. (I never used drugs though I guess how they can be psychedelic)


----------



## unoriginal (Dec 22, 2013)

I love rock music. Listening to Alice in Chains right now. Layne Staley is probably on enough heroin to kill a mid sized sedan but he still has the best singing voice ever. Love Rise Against as well. I like all kinds of rock music to be honest.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Absolutely love a lot if it. Especially Indie Rock and Soft Rock. 

And punk rock! Reminds me of my childhood <3

But I also like some SOAD, which is way harder than I normally like. Apparently they can be classified as _Alternative Rock_. I don't really get genre names.

Despite SOAD, I am not into metal. (but I guess that isn't rock, is it?)


----------



## nordic entp (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah for sure, rock music and other music makes me feel surprisingly strong, when I am not usually easily emotional. Rock music gives me a lot of energy, I always listen to rock music when lifting weights for example.


----------



## XO Skeleton (Jan 18, 2011)

Yea. The softest thing I listen to is heavy metal. Been Listening to post hardcore, electonicore, metalcore as of late.


----------



## defectivebrain (Mar 22, 2014)

marybluesky said:


> Are you into rock music? I love it. Sometimes it has an effect on me like drugs something. (I never used drugs though I guess how they can be psychedelic)


Nope. I hate it. I can't explain it but it nearly always just turns me off completely.

I believe that rock music is designed to appeal to minds wired a certain way, explains why I have always (since I was 3) hated the beatles and the rolling stones. (Folks told me I would react and start getting fussy when either was played - and to this day I can't turn it off quickly enough)

Dunno if it's true, but works for me. The whole Tavistock conspiracy theory (well, conspiracy _fact,_ really) is compelling smoking gun evidence.

For me it's all about classical, electronic, new age and ambient. Also some post-rock sometimes.


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

emberfly said:


> But I also like some SOAD, which is way harder than I normally like. Apparently [/URL]they can be classified as _Alternative Rock_. I don't really get genre names.
> 
> Despite SOAD, I am not into metal.


Everyone likes System of a Down!

Yeah, I can dig anything involving rock, metal or something similar.


----------



## Utopeckar (Mar 4, 2014)

marybluesky said:


> Are you into rock music? I love it. Sometimes it has an effect on me like drugs something. (I never used drugs though I guess how they can be psychedelic)


Oh yeah. One of my favorite songs right here....this is *me.*








defectivebrain said:


> Nope. I hate it. I can't explain it but it nearly always just turns me off completely.
> 
> I believe that rock music is designed to appeal to minds wired a certain way, explains why I have always (since I was 3) hated the beatles and the rolling stones. (Folks told me I would react and start getting fussy when either was played - and to this day I can't turn it off quickly enough)
> 
> ...


Have you ever heard of blackmill? I think you would love this guy. One of the top five most played in my library is this song






I don't think there's a type of music that I wouldn't like. Except Samoan music. Nothing against samoans, but goddamn I can't stand your music. >_<

regardless, both of these songs take me to a different plane of reality.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I pretty only listen to classic rock. Right now I'm listening to Cheap Trick.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm more of a hip-hop man, but I listen to Styx and a lot of 70's-80's glam rock. Some early 2k stuff like I listened to in high school. Also some heavy stuff like tool on rainy days.


----------



## CrowsBeak (Mar 11, 2014)

I love rock music. I listen to a really wide range of music (except country and rap or something close to those two), but the closer it is to hard rock or metal, the better I like it. My favorites are Rise Against, Chevelle, 30 Seconds to Mars (I like The Offspring too, even though they're a slightly older band). Some rock is kinda bad though, I found I never really liked bands such as Breaking Benjaman, or Skillet, even though they're typically widely recognized as good bands. There's a quality in their voices that I find irritating. I'm kind of picky when it comes to music. Um, my favorite song is probably "Alone" by Bullet for My Valentine. I love the guitar riffs.


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

I like to think of my musical tastes as reasonably diverse, but you could find the vast majority of the songs I listen to regularly under the broad umbrella label of "rock". Given how broad the term is, that's not a particularly limiting fact: the "rock" in my music library tends towards alternative, particularly from the 1980s (The Housemartins, The Smiths, McCarthy, R.E.M.) and 1990s (Radiohead, Manic Street Preachers, The Trash Can Sinatras, R.E.M.), supplemented by some of the better early punk bands (The Clash, The Jam), 1960s pop-rock artists (The Beatles, The Beach Boys), and others.


----------



## feeg1 (Feb 12, 2014)

It's decent, though I like all kinds of music. Some is better then others, depending on those annoying things called feelings and moods.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah it's my go-to. I think it keeps me sane to some extent  I like other genres too but rock/metal is what I default to. It's definitely heroin or something. (Cracked.com has pointed that out, too.) I switch up the decades sometimes depending on my mood, ex. I like the hair metal stuff when I'm in a goofier mood, otherwise it's too perky for me and it gets old after one or two songs... I often find that "happier" sounding music has the opposite effect on me for some reason..


----------



## spookyfornever (Jun 5, 2013)

Not really old rock. but jakey loves him some metal!


----------



## XO Skeleton (Jan 18, 2011)

CrowsBeak said:


> I love rock music. I listen to a really wide range of music (except country and rap or something close to those two), but the closer it is to hard rock or metal, the better I like it. My favorites are Rise Against, Chevelle, 30 Seconds to Mars (I like The Offspring too, even though they're a slightly older band). Some rock is kinda bad though, I found I never really liked bands such as Breaking Benjaman, or Skillet, even though they're typically widely recognized as good bands. There's a quality in their voices that I find irritating. I'm kind of picky when it comes to music. Um, my favorite song is probably "Alone" by Bullet for My Valentine. I love the guitar riffs.


I find it funny that you like rise against the machine but don't like rap even though rise against has a multitude of rap elements.


----------



## CrowsBeak (Mar 11, 2014)

XO Skeleton said:


> I find it funny that you like rise against the machine but don't like rap even though rise against has a multitude of rap elements.


...wait what? Rise Against the Machine? Never heard of them. *google search* Nope, completely different band. I was confused for a few seconds. I'm talking about Rise Against. Some of their songs include: Savior, The Good Left Undone, Satellite, Prayer of the Refugee, Help Is On the Way, etc. *watching random video* Yeah, I can't say I'm a big fan of the band you mentioned. Sorry, but I had to clear that up.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

I used to a lot back in high school. The Dead Kennedy's were my favorite band for a very long time. 

Now I don't listen to much music, only when learning new pieces on the piano. Then I'll play it in the car for a while I get the feel of it.


----------



## Pork (Mar 17, 2021)

I've done a list of my favorite rock songs only allowing one song per music act - otherwise this list would be very time consuming. No covers either - if anything here is a cover, I plan to replace it with something else. I would rather acknowledge the original artists.

After going through my collection, I've made a top 30 list. I'm pretty happy with it.


1. Creep - Radiohead
2. Holiday - Scorpions
3. Falling Off The Edge of The World - Black Sabbath
4. Got Me Wrong - Alice In Chains
5. Bat Out Of Hell - Meatloaf
6. Wild Horses - Rolling Stones
7. One More Rainy Day - Deep Purple
8. Living In The Past - Jethro Tull
9. Somewhere In My Heart - Aztec Camera
10. Penny Lane - The Beatles
11. California Dreaming - The Mamas & The Papas
12. Come Sail Away - Styx
13. Bed of Roses - Screaming Trees
14. Everywhere - Fleetwood Mac
15. Stairway To Heaven - Led Zeppelin
16. Beds Are Burning - Midnight Oil
17. Ace of Spades - Motorhead
18. Imagine - John Lennon
19. Living After Midnight - Judas Priest
20. Rock N Roll All Nite - KISS
21. Outlook For Thursday - DD Smash
22. Four Seasons In One Day - Crowded House
23. So Far Away - Dire Straits
24. A Kind of Magic - Queen
25. Serve The Servants - Nirvana
26. Hotel California - Eagles
27. Behind The Sun - Red Hot Chili Peppers
28. Wherever I May Roam - Metallica
29. Back In Black - AC/DC
30. Better Man - Pearl Jam


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Rock music never really grabbed me. 10 years ago I discovered reggaeton, moombahton, punta, etc., and started enjoying music.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Yes but my preferences aren't band specific, songs spread all over the genre.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I sold my soul to Rock and Roll.

My favorite band is Led Zeppelin (yes, I'm that old).


----------



## fishflutter (Mar 14, 2021)

aendern said:


> Absolutely love a lot if it. Especially Indie Rock and Soft Rock.
> 
> And punk rock! Reminds me of my childhood <3
> 
> ...


Indie rock and soft rock are favourite types of rock!! And punk rock is great too. 

I’ve seen... a lot classified as alternative rock. I’m not really sure what it actually is


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I love Pink Floyd during the years 1967-1970 probably more than anything else. I appreciate Floyd's later, more popular stuff as well, but just not as much. I enjoy Syd Barrett's solo stuff as well. I love The Beatles, everything post-Help, but especially the stuff post-Help, pre- white album. I love Alice In Chains. I love Genesis during the years 1970-1980, Yes during 1969-1974, Camel during 1973-1976, Aerosmith during 1973-1985, Led Zeppelin's first 3 albums, Opeth from 2011 to present. I also enjoy some thrash metal and jazz. Some of the stuff on the albums OK Computer and Kid A by Radiohead are quite possibly my favorite songs that ever came out since I was born.

Btw, in case you didn't notice, my avatar sports a new album cover every 1-4 weeks. I'm going chronologically through all the music albums I have vinyl copies of.


----------

